# MILLING MACHINE - Toolmaster Vertical - $1,700 (Escondido)



## hvontres (Sep 26, 2020)

This just got re-posted and I need someone else to un-tempt me:









						MILLING MACHINE - Toolmaster Vertical - heavy equipment - by owner -...
					

Toolmaster Cincinatti Vertical Milling Machine. Its not cheap plastic. It is heavy duty solid mass...



					sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 26, 2020)

For the price of a cheap BP clone? Why are you even telling us except to brag that it's in your shop?


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 26, 2020)

Does it come with the goat?


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 26, 2020)

If the goat is not included then I dont want it.....


----------



## hvontres (Sep 26, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> For the price of a cheap BP clone? Why are you even telling us except to brag that it's in your shop?


Because my Bridgeport is already taking up the spot.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 26, 2020)

IT SAYS WILL DELIVER FOR $100!!!!! You better call this man..... Jump on it before someone else does.....


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 26, 2020)

I'll take the goat if it can sing Roger Miller songs and do tool changes at the same time
-M
Chug-a-lug, chug-a-lug


----------



## Mtnmac (Sep 27, 2020)

Used those back in the 80’s.  Most are 40 taper machines, so tool holders will cost you a bit if not included.  We had problems with the speed change mechanism in the heads too, parts were available then, but expensive.  Metal removal rate makes a Bridgeport look like a toy.  It’s a heavy, rigid beast.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Sep 27, 2020)

It looks like a 1D, with a riser, X and Y power feeds.  I have a 1D, I really like it - excellent machine (if in decent condition).  Mine is a #40NMTB, very robust (I believe all the model 1D are #40).  Hopefully both the hand wheels and the knee crank are still there (they would be a pain to have to reproduce).  It looks like one of the hand wheels on the pallet.  The crank is uses a different face spline than the BP and Asian mills (I ended up making one).

Great machine, get it if you can.


----------



## hvontres (Sep 27, 2020)

Man, you guys aren't helping


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 27, 2020)

hvontres said:


> Man, you guys aren't helping



Ok, how about this? You can buy this one, sell your BP and have money left for tooling.

Does that help?


----------



## middle.road (Sep 27, 2020)

hvontres said:


> Man, you guys aren't helping


Ah, come on - you *know *you want it, it's chanting out to you. 
At only $1800 it's worth the risk if the budget has room. Less than what I gave for my BP.
Gorgeous machine.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 27, 2020)

It looks like it’s hogging metal just standing there!


----------



## Gaffer (Sep 27, 2020)

You so came to the wrong place to be talked out of buying something, but I' pretty sure you were looking for support to pull the trigger. 

And to add to markba633csi's chug-a-lug: jukebox and sawdust floors. Roger Miller was great. I've listened to his schtick since I was a kid. Now I'm thinking of the Kingston Trio! Memories.


----------



## hvontres (Sep 27, 2020)

I knew you guys wouldn't talk me out of it, I was just hoping to tempt someone else more


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 27, 2020)

hvontres said:


> I knew you guys wouldn't talk me out of it, I was just hoping to tempt someone else more


I’ve learned my lesson. The only one who seems to get away with this tool chum is Mr Whoopee. Never ever beg for mercy from this bunch as you saw they’ll have you hocking your house and everything else! 

Tools rule, hesitators drool.


----------



## alloy (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Gaffer (Sep 28, 2020)

How about this - it's free to someone?!








						Milling machine knee mill. Free! - tools - by owner - sale
					

Knee Mill Milling machine. Parts or Scrap! If you move it. You can have it!



					inlandempire.craigslist.org


----------



## kb58 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm even closer to it than hvontres, but shall resist. My saving grace is that I'm completely out of room.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 28, 2020)

kb58 said:


> I'm even closer to it than hvontres, but shall resist. My saving grace is that I'm completely out of room.



NEVER OUT OF ROOM..... You can put it next to your washer and dryer....


----------



## kb58 (Sep 28, 2020)

Not in my case! The motto in the garage is "every square inch is sacred" (meaning: used) and as the Brits say, there's "hardly any room to swing a cat."


----------



## alloy (Sep 28, 2020)

Cooter Brown said:


> NEVER OUT OF ROOM..... You can put it next to your washer and dryer....



Who needs a washer and dryer?


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 28, 2020)

Sounds like its finally time to put that lathe in the guest bedroom to make some room for this beast........


----------



## hvontres (Sep 28, 2020)

Gaffer said:


> How about this - it's free to someone?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it isn't this one :


----------

